# What Plow For Toyota Tacoma?



## Chris-R

I'm buying a 2009 Toyota Tacoma. It will only be used for plowing some driveways. Mostly, it will be used as a daily driver. Considering the light-duty use, can anyone recommend a snowplow for it? Thanks for your help.


----------



## red07gsxr

sno-way makes a nice plow. get the one with down pressue


----------



## basher

We've installed a number of Smnoways on Tacos, Great little plow trucks, a good match for the 22 series blade.

http://www.snoway.com/index.cfm/act/viewSeries/type/Plow/cat/11


----------



## Kramer

I just had a meyer drive pro put on my 06 access cab.


There's good and bad---haven't actually plowed with one yet--first impressions though:

GOOD POINTS:

lightweight-- don't really need any ballast-- raise the plow and the rear end of the truck comes up about 1/2". I might put 100lbs in but I doubt it.

lift and angles very fast...not much time to go from left to right or full up position

larger angle cylinders than a homesteader (1 1/2" I think)

one lever to engage/dis-engage he plow pins

one electrical plug

frame seems heavy duty enough

lights seem great---low enough they don't stick over the hood--bright as can be!

has plow shoes

good warranty

should scrape OK with the attack angle and steel cutting edge



BAD POINTS:

no safety (travel) chains

overall fit seems a little sloppy

plow frame rides very close to ground (not a lot of clearance)

only one chain for lift (I'm used to fishers with the triangle and 2 chains)

crappy jackstand design--really poor securing pin setup--they put zero effort in this part--its like a toy and frankly embarrassing if I was the engineer who did it.

the owners manual sucks--- isn't worth the paper its printed on--another embarrassment

where the lift chain attaches to the a frame--- cheap weldment with a small roll pin. Will need re-weld if it breaks and God forbid its at 3am in a storm. This would have cost nothing to make it better. They cheaped out, its that simple.






Overall, without any plow time I feel its a good choice. I am a little concerned about the lack of clearance to the ground--one pothole and you're done. But, the dealers close and a great guy, it looks pretty well made overall and I'm looking forward to trying it out.


No input on snoway.... I wanted a metal plow, and the meyer seemed to be the best choice for the tacoma given that restriction...at least for me. You couldn't pay me to have a homesteader....the whole frame is so light duty I would be scared to death using it.

Oh, and I know you're gonna ask--- $3500 installed.


----------



## B&B

Congrats on your new purchase. 

If your used to the Fisher's then thats why your concerned with the lack of a way to hang the plow during transport, but don't be as there's few plows out there that even use one anymore.


----------



## mercer_me

Get a Fisher Homesteder.


----------



## toby4492

basher;596881 said:


> We've installed a number of Smnoways on Tacos, Great little plow trucks, a good match for the 22 series blade.
> 
> http://www.snoway.com/index.cfm/act/viewSeries/type/Plow/cat/11


What he said.


----------



## chcav1218

Snoway all the way


----------



## elite1msmith

yeah, im a western guy , and i say snow way...


think about it like this... My pro western weighs like 800 lbs Approx. and it does an ok job of scraping, as good as anyother.... but at times, especially for back dragging, it leaves snow, 

if that happens with a 800 lb plow, how good a job is a light weight model gonna do? my guess is , not as good. So if it was my choice, snow way with DP is the only way to go on a light weight blade. You combine that with the fact, for a long time, thats all snow way made, and did... im sure they got there act together...

your qualtiy will always be compaired against your compeditors... you might have a light weight blade, but they dont. you need to preform to there standards, even with your lighter blade

I would consider the switch myself , but Toby never sent me the info i requested -- HOW many cases of beer do you want, to make an even trade for about 8 or 9 plows?


----------



## B&B

mercer_me;597642 said:


> Get a Fisher Homesteder.


Do you like yours?


----------



## Chris-R

Thanks for the help guys. I guess I will go take a look at the Snow-way, Fisher/Western and I'm also going to check out the Curtis Home-Pro plows since the Curtis factory is only about 30 minutes from my house.


----------



## toby4492

elite1msmith;597770 said:


> I would consider the switch myself , but Toby never sent me the info i requested


When did you make a request for some info elite?


----------



## elite1msmith

toby4492;599518 said:


> When did you make a request for some info elite?


yesterday....lol so how many millers to trade plow for plow?


----------



## OfCourseYouCan

Will putting a plow on your Tacoma void your Toyota warranty? I heard that was the case years ago. I also know someone who with one for years with very little trouble.


----------



## elite1msmith

id be willing to bet it will


----------



## red07gsxr

depends on what goes wrong. if you put a plow on a truck with a plow prep then its under, if you dont have a plow prep and the trans goes, then they can stick it 2 you. its all about how far they want to go with it. i kno my dealer lets alot sly. but if your window regulator goes they have to cover it due regardles to having a plow.


----------



## Camden

elite1msmith;600829 said:


> id be willing to bet it will


Are you in Lombard? In this thread ---> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=65879 BNC says he's basically your neighbor.


----------



## warrenpfjr

Hey All,
Im new to this site- I found you guys while researching plow options for my 09 Tacoma. Its looking like my best 2 options are the Snoway 22 series and the Snowdogg MD series (both are under 400 lbs). Im just looking for something to plow my driveway with- about 600-700ft, gravel/stone circular. It gets chilly and time consuming clearing with my Kubota- i would much rather be able to crank the heat and listen to some tunes while staying dry!

I have heard good things about the Snoway but nothing on the snowdogg. I have found the snowdogg about $600 cheaper and its a Steel skin vs. plastic. Do any of you have experience with the snowdoggs? Or is there something else you might recommend i look at?

I would appreciate any insight from you pros!


----------



## waterskijunkie

What about the Boss for a Tacoma? I have a 2010 Tacoma and am about to buy a plow for it as well.


----------



## cwren2472

waterskijunkie said:


> What about the Boss for a Tacoma? I have a 2010 Tacoma and am about to buy a plow for it as well.


You'd probably get a better response if you posted your question in a new thread in the BOSS forum as this thread has been inactive for 7 years.


----------

